# What is he doing?



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay so I'm not really sure how to explain this so bare with me....
Static is doing this thing, it looks like he's trying to drink water out of his bottle or maybe licking his teeth/lips, he does it all the time, when I have him out. I didn't think it was something to be concerned about, but I thought I'd ask to see what you guys thought it was? Is it maybe a stress thing? Could his teeth be too long? Or is it just something he's going to do? ???


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

If your describing what I think your describing, then he's bruxing  it means he's happy/content/excited. You may also see him boggle while he does this which is where their eyes bulge in and out of their head. It's really cute haha. Perfectly natural for a happy ratty


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

No it's not bruxing lol He does a lot of bruxing as well but this is something different, as far as I can tell.  I've never seen a ratty do it before except once when Jaq had his teeth clipped.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

hmmm.... video?


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Problem with that is I have no idea how to get it onto the forum ha
But I'll try to get a video soon, hopefully it'll help. Maybe I'm wrong and it's a part of his bruxing, but he seems more nervous when he does this and then, of course, more content when he's bruxing.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

If you post it on photobucket, you can get the link, you don't have to post it to the forum for us to see it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is he rolling his tongue out of his mouth? Are you scratching him at the time? Sometimes when you hit "the spot" they will lick the air...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Omg rats do that to??

I have a cat that does that, when you get the perfect spot on her back she will stick her tongue out and lick at the air and floor.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

No, I'm usually not touching him at all when he does it. 
I keep meaning to grab my camera and get the video uploaded, but I keep forgetting it at home.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You can always take the video with your camera, upload it to youtube with one easily click and share the link in this thread :]


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally remembered my camera! The video really sucks, but it's the best I could do lol Oh and everytime I have showed people the video they think he's cleaning his paws, so fyi he's not cleaning his paws. 
Here's the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVOmjn-3bg8


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

A few of my rats will do this sometimes too..I'm not sure what it is. But I've noticed they will sometimes do it before they start bruxing or sometimes when they're just sitting around doing nothing. Anyone else know? I'm curious too!

Cute rat by the way!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm almost positive this is normal, as most of my rats do it. I think they're just licking their mouth or maybe it has to do with bruxing.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

First off, that is one of the most adorable ratties I have ever seen. That single black marking on his face is soooo cute :3 Secondly, I think that is just normal rat behavior, as I have seen both my males and females doing things like that. It might just be another form of bruxing, to show content feelings or enjoyment.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks.  I think it's cute, it looks a bit like he's trying to talk to me lol


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

JaqandChewsmom said:


> Thanks.  I think it's cute, it looks a bit like he's trying to talk to me lol


It reminds me of Mr. Ed...lol.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

littlematchstick said:


> JaqandChewsmom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.  I think it's cute, it looks a bit like he's trying to talk to me lol
> ...


lol! It does, doesn't it? Now all he needs is his own show! ;D


----------

